# pages possibly relavent to rectal odor



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

3 main relavence pages...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obstructed_defecation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectal_prolapse
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_incontinence

pages of secondary relevance:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_feces#Odor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatulence
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defecography
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anismus

enjoy friends, sorry for work in progress.


----------

